# Bow ties



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Trying to make different woodworking type stuff to sell at shows besides what every other woodworker sells. So I went with bow ties to add to stuff, even though I don't wear them I've seen a ton of people wearing them lately. Looked around online and it seems people started making these a couple years ago and some people have some successful businesses with them so maybe I can sell a few. Made the first with walnut just to see how it'd look then tried a piece of maple thin I got from @Mike1950 Think I might use a better piece next, I think using some sweet curly or quilted maple might give it a more fabric look, who knows, just something different haha. Oh yea my mom helped with the sewing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2015)

Lot better than the one I made. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Lot better than the one I made. Lol


Where did you get your clips and did you the straps on?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Clips came off amazon, $10 for 50 sets, didn't plan on making 50 but couldn't find them anywhere and since it was just $10 just bought them. The straps, I just got fabric from hobby lobby and my mom cut it and sewed it up. I watched haha, but if you know how to sew it doesn't seem all that hard to do, could really crank them out if the demand were high. Prices online are like $45+, I was thinking around $25 or so which seems reasonable I'd think.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Clips came off amazon, $10 for 50 sets, didn't plan on making 50 but couldn't find them anywhere and since it was just $10 just bought them. The straps, I just got fabric from hobby lobby and my mom cut it and sewed it up. I watched haha, but if you know how to sew it doesn't seem all that hard to do, could really crank them out if the demand were high. Prices online are like $45+, I was thinking around $25 or so which seems reasonable I'd think.


Did she sew it after you wrapped it around the wood. I've got a couple guys asking for some and really need to get after it. What did you search for on Amazon or do you still have the link to it
Thanks


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's a secret


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 9, 2015)

Haha jk, she wrapped the center piece around, once or twice just depends on preference I guess. I'll have to check but she then put the neck strap piece in the middle of the wrapped section. Then she sewed just the wrapped around piece together leaving the neck strap able to move freely so it can be adjusted better. Then she just sewed the clips on.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Haha jk, she wrapped the center piece around, once or twice just depends on preference I guess. I'll have to check but she then put the neck strap piece in the middle of the wrapped section. Then she sewed just the wrapped around piece together leaving the neck strap able to move freely so it can be adjusted better. Then she just sewed the clips on.


Thanks. Wife was going to do something similar but I guess hand sew it instead of machine. I never could get mine to look as good as those. Used the bandsaw to cut them out but it didn't turn out well. Got to get on them again next week


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 9, 2015)

Tony, 
Bandsaw them a little large then use a pattern straight router bit with bearing on a pattern tie to make them perfect

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 9, 2015)

I used my bandsaw getting close to the line then my spindle sander to get it as good as i could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 9, 2015)

JR Parks said:


> Tony,
> Bandsaw them a little large then use a pattern straight router bit with bearing on a pattern tie to make them perfect



That would def get consistent results, I just wouldn't like my hand near a router bit on such a small piece of wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 10, 2015)

I know this guy who has a CNC ....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 10, 2015)

I did the initial template on my cnc but it's faster making them on the bandsaw, thought about using the cnc to do some different designs possibly or some inlay on them, gotta see if any sell before I spend a lot of time messing with them first.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 10, 2015)

My wife has already said she wants one... I'll let you all work out the details tomorrow, but I think she's going to wait until late tomorrow evening and try to get the same deal as she did on her turkey call blank.


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you just cut them flat or do you put any curve in them?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 10, 2015)

Cut them flat and used my round over router bit which gave me the opinion earlier about my hand being so close haha. But with the wood being thin can make it hard to actually get it rounded over so on real thin stuff used my sander, but that's kind of hard to get it all the same.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 10, 2015)

Thought about cutting design on s bigger block then running it through table saw and having several the same design


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thought about doing that too, but would Id prob use my bandsaw and sand it smooth, hand close to the ts scares me more than the router haha. @Tclem what finish do you plan on using? I put a couple coats of danish oil then a couple of poly, would like to use spray lacquer to be quicker, wasn't sure if that finish would be fine with a lot of sunlight since I figure people would wear them out places like horse racing here, tailgating perhaps.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 10, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Thought about doing that too, but would Id prob use my bandsaw and sand it smooth, hand close to the ts scares me more than the router haha. @Tclem what finish do you plan on using? I put a couple coats of danish oil then a couple of poly, would like to use spray lacquer to be quicker, wasn't sure if that finish would be fine with a lot of sunlight since I figure people would wear them out places like horse racing here, tailgating perhaps.


Do t know. Some type of oil. Maybe ca. Most of the people I'll sell to will wear them to church so sun shouldn't be an issue. I've got to get a good pattern first. Lol


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 10, 2015)

I just want to use something that won't be affected by sunlight, not sure what finish would be affected though.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 11, 2015)

Here's a couple I'm working on, one I think would probably sell well around here, it's a bourbon barrel stave that I took a torch to. The other is a random piece of redwood Burl scrap that was about to go in my fire pit bc it was too thin for anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (Apr 16, 2015)

Whoaa! This is a pretty sweet idea. I guess the ties sweep galls on the spot. Cuteness and interest rised +1000 by them? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

